# My Photography Blog



## swiminjane (Sep 29, 2009)

Where should I get my photography blog?  I saw an earlier post suggested ITDR *HOME ITDR* Into the Darkroom for photography blogs.  Has anybody else used them before?  Any other suggestions?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 29, 2009)

Save your time and energy? 

http://tumblr.com is kind of fun and easy.


----------

